# Capcom/Dimps making a new fighting game.



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2014)

> Here some interesting news for those who are wondering about what fighting game may be coming to us in the future. Capcom’s Yoshinori Ono recently tweeted that they were looking for new staff to work together with them and Dimps on a new fighting game.
> 
> As many of you may already know, Dimps worked with Capcom on a variety of projects previously, which helped create Street Fighter IV, Super Street Fighter IV, and Street Fighter x Tekken. Before that, their talents were put to use as the sole developers behind the Rumble Fish franchise.
> 
> ...




Darkstlakers 4/reboot or fuck your mother..


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 2, 2014)

Ono..
Dimps..


If you actually play/care about the Vampire / Darkstalkers series you wouldn't want these people touching it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> Ono..
> Dimps..
> 
> 
> If you actually play/care about the Vampire / Darkstalkers series you wouldn't want these people touching it



If it turned into shit, we can still play the older titles like I still do..


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 2, 2014)

If you still play Vampire, and are on psn I need to know why haven't I added you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> If you still play Vampire, and are on psn I need to know why haven't I added you



I tried playing other fighting games with bros here.. But we're too far apart so the games end up being extremely laggy..

I'd more than happy to try though..

PSN: KhrisNF

hit me up...


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm at work rn

I'll send an invite next time I'm on


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 2, 2014)

DBZ VS Street Fighter


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 10, 2014)

It can only be SF5, Rival Schools, Dark Stalkers, Capcom mash up/Capcom Allstars. A brand new IP is leftfeild the way Capcom wants to build on the new gen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2014)

I dont really care about a new game..just port USF4 to PS4 and you dont have to make anything else


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope not. I'm over the arcade HD turbo ae S ultra bullshit. I like the last one but the way Capcom does business is bad. On disk pay lock material, rehashing things to no end. No marvel 4 was the last straw. Now if everything does well there will be a SF5, a new "real" Devil may Cry 5, Resident Evil 7....and there have been talks of rebooting Dino Crisis or Onimusha!!! Fuck Onimusha was a great game.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 10, 2014)

Gunstarvillain said:


> I hope not. I'm over the arcade HD turbo ae S ultra bullshit. I like the last one but the way Capcom does business is bad. On disk pay lock material, rehashing things to no end. *No marvel 4 *was the last straw. Now if everything does well there will be a SF5, a new "real" Devil may Cry 5, Resident Evil 7....and there have been talks of rebooting Dino Crisis or Onimusha!!! Fuck Onimusha was a great game.



Wasn't that kinda out of their control since Marvel yanked the license from them?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2014)

Marvel (Disney, really) decided they don't need talent for their games anymore so they outsource to irrelevant gaming developers to make unmemorable fighting games now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gB6Wkly1mfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 11, 2014)

Max a tool but I kinda lol'd still.

If that's true about not even being able to distribute the shit I wonder if physical copies of (U)MvC3 are gonna start jumping up on ebay...

Shit I still got the copy of my Dreamcast marvel 2 somewhere lmao


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 11, 2014)

Same here those were good times with crazy controllers why the donkey shit was the cord placed on the bottom of the controller


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 11, 2014)

shrug

I played my dc fighting games on a MAS

mvc2, really bad 3S, but hands down best port of cvs 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm a pad guy myself..

But playing a fighter on this?



lolnope.jpeg


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 11, 2014)

Get that thing out of here. Send it to back to the future 2


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 12, 2014)

lol DC controller da gawd.

if I remember right we had to boot the system up with the controller/vmu in THEN swtich out for the sticks so we would have all the game data lol

because the memory card in the controller just made sense


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 12, 2014)

In the days before actual GOOD sticks were something you could get at home (shout out ps1 namco stick) Sega did have the most legit pad for FGs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2014)

Word.. But then they also released this at one point..


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 12, 2014)

Jesus that thing looks like something you pee on to tell if you got cancer.

IMO there was no such thing as a proper controller till Dual Shock on PlayStation 1.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 12, 2014)

Gone @ that sun dial controller hahaha

Ion't know man, dual shock is my fav pad overall, but for FGs trigger buttons are awful. at least on saturn you could hold it claw style and have your finger position semi-similar to a stick.. 

thumbin' the dpad for motion inputs is unavoidable tho.. :yuck:


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 13, 2014)

why not give us Power Stone 3


----------



## superbatman86 (Sep 13, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> In the days before actual GOOD sticks were something you could get at home (shout out ps1 namco stick) Sega did have the most legit pad for FGs


Thats what I learned Alpha on


----------



## MS81 (Sep 16, 2014)

It could be a new Powerstone game!!! 

but I hope Night warriors come about, cel-shaded looks as if Arc System Works made its!!!


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 17, 2014)

man if they make a hd cel shaded Vampire game I'm gonna get hype

THEY JUST GOTTA KEEP IT TRUE

but you already know

- they gonna baby up tech hit input
- DF gonna go from "strong, situational tool" to "retarded come back gimmick"
- ALL the strong high/low offense will be nerfed to shit
- the game will be slowed down to play like normal speed Vampire is
- and a lot of character specific nerfs will happen


----------

